# Considering medicating my anxiety



## kjsommer (Dec 13, 2001)

Is there a medication that seems to be most common and a logical choice for those with OCD symptoms? I am positive my IBS is related to nerves, however, I am not depressed. How does one get diagnosed?


----------



## corngirl (Jan 17, 2002)

high doses of prozac (40-80 mg instead of the 20 mg they start you on with depression) are indicated for OCD. if you see a psychiatrist abuot OCD they can give you prozac (in fact they probably will because it has really high rates of success) - you do not have to have depression.good luck,cg.


----------

